# Good One!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's another one from my sister and it's a good one, make sure the volumes up!YouTube - A doggy summer - A kutyák is szeretik a strandot


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I love that one. Makes you smile every time you watch!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, I remember that from last year. Great video


----------

